

Just 3 Questions to an Awesome Programmer Job - AmberShah
http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/05/3-questions-to-an-awesome-programmer-job/

======
petesalty
Interviewing is a two way street, or at least it should be. If the
interviewers don't want to be interviewed it's a bad company. To that end here
are some points I'd like to add (I'm currently hiring some programmers and
would love to have any of them ask me for the following. None have so far):

1\. Ask questions about how a manager would handle a situation. If you're not
being interviewed by your direct manager (why not?), ask what the company
would do. Start off simple, "I want to use a new technology that we don't
already support but I believe will make a project easier/quicker/more
profitable. What's your response?" and work up to harder things "We're pushing
to a rapidly approaching hard release date and someone vital quits. The team
is already at breaking point. There's no way we'll deliver. What do you do?"

2\. Ask to see the working environment and sit down and talk with other
employees of all kinds (programmers, designers, secretaries) without
management present. Not for long, just 15 minutes. If they say no, it's a
problem.

3\. If you're expected to maintain and existing code base, ask for code
examples. They often do it of you, it's only fair. Nothing in particular, just
something so get an idea of the quality.

Just a few of the things I'd be more than willing to do as a manager.

------
EthanHunter
I'm sorry but this makes no sense. This questions assume that the interviewers
are 'crappy' in the first place. Not a nice way to start a relationship.

------
edw519
_1\. What sort of technical exam do you use to screen programmers?

2\. What do you do to make your programmers lives easier?

3\. What percentage of the developer’s time is spent in meetings versus
uninterrupted coding time?_

Interesting questions, but I prefer to not beat around the bush:

1\. What will I be building?

2\. What will you pay me?

If the answers to these 2 questions are right, I don't care that much about
anything else. If they're not, nothing else matters.

~~~
Groxx
_3\. Q: Where will I be working?

A: hell_

Doesn't matter?

~~~
cema
Well, if he is a devil, then it may be the right environment. Depends on the
job, I guess.

